# Who DOESN'T like Jens V?



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Let's stop stirring the hate filled chilli con carne for Lance....and let's pull the spite filled paella for Alberto off the burner.

Who doesn't love to watch Jens turn himself inside out?
Watching him lay it down until he almost came to a stand still is always amazing.

How about a little positive energy here? 

And I'm not trolling here...nor was I yesterday with the "staged crash" post.
How long before lock down on this thread?


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

You've got to have a lot of respect for the workers in the peloton. Jens just hammered it to the point that would kill most of us around here. And all he gets for it is dropped, no glory, and unimaginable pain. That's dedication. It just goes to show you how strong guys like Schleck and Contador are though. They just calmly caught up to Jens, used him up like a cheap hooker, and then road off leaving him to his own personal hell.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

good luck to frank and andy to try and find workers half as strong and dedicated as jens if they decide to leave saxo


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oops, looks like the Voigt Appreciation Society needs to get their timing down. Excuse my now redundant additional Jens thread above. Cheers!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You would have to look far and wide to find anyone who doesn't love Jens Voight. I'm not even sure it's possible. But it's interesting. My German sister-in-law, who doesn't know all that much about cycling, says the Germans love him even though some believe he betrayed them and his home country. Her words, not mine.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

tinkerbeast said:


> good luck to frank and andy to try and find workers half as strong and dedicated as jens if they decide to leave saxo


When you are the Schlecks I think workers will be knocking on your door to join your new team. For all we know they will take half of Saxo with them.

On a side note, congrats to Saxo for finding a new sponsor for the next two years.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Geoffersonspin said:


> When you are the Schlecks I think workers will be knocking on your door to join your new team. For all we know they will take half of Saxo with them.
> 
> On a side note, congrats to Saxo for finding a new sponsor for the next two years.


All they need now is a new team to replace the inevitable _astanagate_ thats going to happen!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> All they need now is a new team to replace the inevitable _astanagate_ thats going to happen!


7 posts in and the little black cloud of negativity hits.
Lock her down.....


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

the mayor said:


> 7 posts in and the little black cloud of negativity hits.
> Lock her down.....


let me help you with your counting #6 post came first!


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

someone that doesn't love Jens is the same sort that would kill baby kittens

long thrive Jens V!


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

the mayor said:


> Let's stop stirring the hate filled chilli con carne for Lance....and let's pull the spite filled paella for Alberto off the burner.
> 
> Who doesn't love to watch Jens turn himself inside out?
> Watching him lay it down until he almost came to a stand still is always amazing.
> ...


As amazing as Jens is, I do think that Riis has passed on a really great "team" mentality to all his riders. A few examples that come to mind
1) Dwars door Vlaanderen 2010: Cancellara sitting up and starts giving a tongue lashing to the lead group for not doing their share, only to allow Matti Breschel to ride away to victory.

2) Paris Roubaix 2007: After Stuart O'Grady, the happiest person that day was.....Fabian Cancellara.

3) Tour de France 2008: The entire team worked their tail off to protect the yellow jersey for Frank, only to allow Carlos to carry it all the way to Paris. At the time it was pretty much an open secret that Sastre was leaving the team. Despite that fact, the "team" came first and not once did Frank and Andy complain that they could've won that fateful stage up the Alpe d'Huez.

I too like Jens Voigt but nothing beats an entire team working in sync towards one goal.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Big fan. He loves cycling and it shows in his interviews. He is a cool cat in the movie called "Chasing Legends".:thumbsup:


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

He doesn't try hard enough...
kidding. He and Cancellara are stone cold beasts on the bike. I can't think of any rider in my twenty years so willing and able to absolutely destroy himself on the bike as Jens. I'd love to see him take a stage, or better yet, a classic. I'd think he's tailor made for a classics win.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jens has had his share of wins over the years. He is 39 now. His job is to ride out his carrier as the super domestique that he is.

1997
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall, Niedersachsen Rundfahrt

1st Stage 5B

1st Prologue, Sachsen Tour
2nd Overall Tour de Langkawi
3rd Overall Peace Race
1998
1st Stage 5A, Vuelta al País Vasco
1st Jersey green.svg Points Competition, Prudential Tour
Held King of the Mountains Jersey Jersey polkadot.svg Stage 9 Tour de France
1999
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Critérium International
1st Breitling Grand Prix
1st Stage 3 Route du Sud
1st Duo Normand
2000
1st Grand Prix Cholet
1st Bayern Rundfahrt
2001
1st Stage 4 TTT Tour de France
1st Stage 16 Tour de France

1 day in Jersey yellow.svg maillot jaune Stage 7

1st Grand Prix des Nations
1st Stage 7 Dauphiné Libéré
1st Tour de Poitou
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Bayern Rundfahrt

1st Stage 2

1st Duo Normand
1st Stage 6 Tour of Poland

1st Jersey green.svg Points Competition

1st Stage 1 Route du Sud
2002
1st Stage 3 Critérium International

1st Jersey green.svg Points Competition,

2003
1st Paris-Bourges
1st Stage 3 Critérium International
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Tour de Poitou

1st Stage 4

2004
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Critérium International

1st Stage 2
1st Stage 3

1st Stage 5 Vuelta al País Vasco
1st LuK Challenge
1st Bayern Rundfahrt
1st Stage 4 Danmark Rundt
2nd overall, Deutschland Tour
2005
1 day in Jersey yellow.svg maillot jaune Stage 9 Tour de France
1st Stage 3 Étoile de Bessèges
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Tour Méditerranéen

1st Stages 1
1st Stages 3

1st Prologue Paris-Nice
1st Stage 5 Vuelta al País Vasco
1st Stage 4 Bayern Rundfahrt
1st LuK Challenge Chrono Bühl
2006
1st Stage 13 Tour de France
1st Stage 4 Ster Elektrotoer
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Deutschland Tour

1st Stage 2
1st Stage 6
1st Stage 7 (ITT)

1st Rund um die Hainleite
1st Giro Bochum
2007
1st Stage 3 Tour of California
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Critérium International

1st Stage 2

1st Stage 4 Vuelta al País Vasco
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Deutschland Tour

1st Stage 8

2008
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Critérium International
1st Stage 18 Giro d'Italia
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Tour de Pologne

1st Stage 6
1st Jersey polkadot.svg Mountains Competition

2009
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Critérium International

1st Stage 2

4th Overall Tour of California
6th Overall Paris - Nice
2010
6th Overall Paris–Nice
6th Overall Tour of California
1st Stage 4 Volta a Catalunya


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

enough said....


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

gregario said:


> enough said....



Where can i get one of those?- great stuff!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

gregario said:


> enough said....


I want one!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Jens Voigt is only person who can beat up Chuck Norris so Chuck does not like him.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I posted this last year after he had his crash. It's still as appropriate today  Watching him destroy himself to help AS was amazing. At one point, he was turning the pedals so slowly I thought he was going to come to a complete stop.

1.) Jens once hit the pavement so hard, the pavement's mother cried...
2.) Jens once tried to pass himself during a race, but Jens would have none of that...
3.) Jens spelled backward is "snej", which is ancient Sanskrit for "awesome"
4.) Jens Voigt is a distant relation to John Voigt, who is the father of Angelina Jolie...'nuff said...
5.) Jens can hop both wheels of his bike off the ground at the same time. But he doesn't "bunny hop". Jens doesn't do anything with "bunny" in the name.
6.) When Jens needs a little fiber in his diet, he eats other people's bikes...
7.) Jens doesn't take "natural" breaks...ever...
8.) Jens once won a mountain stage riding a girl's rusted single-speed Huffy he found lying by the side of the road. The bike had no pedals, but it had streamers and a bell, and that's all Jens needed...
9.) Jens once descended so fast he actually traveled backward in time. Finding himself behind the Peloton, he surged through the pack to take the victory. That win inspired the movie Back to the Future...
10.) Jens fathered both Liggett and Sherwin in an attempt to create at least one broadcaster capable of adequately describing his magnificence.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

Chef Tony said:


> Where can i get one of those?- great stuff!


I got it from Cafe Press a year ago, they also had bumper stickers at the time. Unfortunately, there is no Jens merchandise available anymore from them.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Waldo can’t be found because Jens dropped him on a hill training ride… 

Jens doesn’t spin or mash the pedals… he kicks them into submission.

Jens Voigt puts the “laughter” in “Manslaughter.”

Jens Voigt climbs so well for a big guy because he doesn’t actually climb hills; the hills slink into the earth in fear as they see him approach.

If you are a UCI ProTour rider and you Google “Jens Voigt,” the only result you get is “it’s not to late to take up kickball, Fred.”

Jens was a math prodigy in elementary school, putting “Attack!” in every blank space on all his tests. It would be the wrong answer for everybody else, but Jens is able to solve any problem by attacking.

Jens’ testicles are bald because hair does not grow on a mixture of titanium, brass, steel, and cold, hard granite.

Eddy Merckx was actually a neo-pro at the same time as Jens, but Jens dropped him so hard that he shot backwards in time to the 1960′s, where he became a great champion.

Jens once had a heart attack on the Tourmalet. Jens counterattacked repeatedly until he kicked its ass.

Jack was nimble, Jack was quick… and Jens still drove him to quit racing bikes and become an ice dancing commentator on Lifetime.

If Jens Voigt was a country, his principle exports would be Pain, Suffering, and Agony.

If Jens Voigt was a planet, he’d be the World of Hurt.

Jens Voigt doesn’t know where you live, but he knows exactly where you will die.

Jens Voigt doesn’t have a shadow because he dropped it repeatedly until it retired, climbing into the CSC team car and claiming a stomach ailment.

Jens Voigt once challenged Lance Armstrong to a “who has more testicles” contest. Jens won… by five.

When you open a can of whoop-ass, Jens Voigt jumps out and attacks.

You are what you eat. Jens Voigt eats spring steel for breakfast, fire for lunch, and a mixture of titanium and carbon fiber for dinner. For between-meal snacks he eats men’s souls, and downs it with a tall cool glass of The Milk of Human Suffering.

Jens Voigt believes it’s not butter.

Jens Voigt can eat just one.

The first time man split the atom was when the atom tried to hold Jens Voigt’s wheel, but cracked.

Jens Voigt doesn’t complain about what suffering does to him… but suffering constantly complains about getting picked on by Jens Voigt.

Jens Voigt can start a fire by rubbing two mud puddles together.

Guns kill a couple dozen people every day. Jens Voigt kills 150.

Jens’s tears are so tough they could be the world heavyweight mixed-martial arts champion. Too bad Jens never cries.

Jens Voigt rides so fast during attacks, that he could circle the globe, hold his own wheel, and ride in his own draft. At least as long as he didn’t try to drop himself.

Jens Voigt nullified the periodic table because he doesn’t believe in any element, other than the element of surprise.

The grass is always greener on the other side. Unless Jens Voigt has been riding on the other side in which case it’s white with the salty, dried tears of all the riders whose souls he has crushed.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

gregario said:


> I got it from Cafe Press a year ago, they also had bumper stickers at the time. Unfortunately, there is no Jens merchandise available anymore from them.



UPDATE: I just went to Cafe Press and you can design your own t-shirt. I did this in 3 minutes. It's easy.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*moderators note*



the mayor said:


> 7 posts in and the little black cloud of negativity hits.
> Lock her down.....


Really? "Help, Help, I being oppressed!" 



> Ok...I just wanted to join in in the retarded posts here on rest day.


Sounds like trolling to me. How about you stay on point, m'kay?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If you don't like Jens, you don't like racing.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Coolhand, you can't be oppressed...you're The Man...


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Jens represents everything good about our great sport- today was just chapter xxx of a great book- what a stud!


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Truest thing said here this year. :thumbsup: 



Coolhand said:


> If you don't like Jens, you don't like racing.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Those Jens, Chuck Norris style posts are awesome.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

It might have been said here previously, but I heard an interview with him a few years back where he was asked how he liked being a pro. His response was something to the effect of "It's great. I get to ride my bike and I get paid to hurt people."


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*um you might want to bone up*



Geoffersonspin said:


> You've got to have a lot of respect for the workers in the peloton. Jens just hammered it to the point that would kill most of us around here. And all he gets for it is dropped, no glory, and unimaginable pain. That's dedication. It just goes to show you how strong guys like Schleck and Contador are though. They just calmly caught up to Jens, used him up like a cheap hooker, and then road off leaving him to his own personal hell.


Jens had been in a break all day

Andy and Conti had been wheel sucking until the final climb
and once he knew they would catch, he sat up, rested and waited to do that monster turn

Jens pulled Andy back in the stage after the crash

Jens pedals hard 4-6 hrs a day

Andy and Conti pedal hard the last climb

anyone who doesn't understand how hard and how long a god dom, and I mean a rouler
like Jens works doesn't really get it

or think about this, start all 3 on a 160 K route with flats, rollers and a big climb at the end

add one rule : no drafting

Jens would beat them both to the finish by a dozen minutes


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I met him a few years ago and he seems like a very humble nice guy.When speaking in front of a room of cyclists, he was nervous and almost shy. Also had great answers and a good sense of humor.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm simply a huge fan of Jens and Hincapie. Both of them define class in the sport. Although he's not nearly as good as the above mentioned, I also have a ton of respect for Voeckler. He reached deep into his 'suitcase of courage' in the 2K4 TdF and made it one of the most memorable races since the 86 tour. I'll never forget him rubberbanding up the mountain stages trying to hold off Lance for just one more day.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jens is da man!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Really? "Help, Help, I being oppressed!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trolling to me. How about you stay on point, m'kay?


Wow...what time do you start drinking ? You're an angry drunk.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Of course I like Jens, and I'm starting to admire Tony Martin's indefatigable spirit as well. Is that a word? Anyway there are many who sacrifice daily for the team that never get positive mention, so I'll drink a beer tonight while watching the Tour for Jens and company.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Funny*

Jens once had a heart attack on the Tourmalet. Jens counterattacked repeatedly until he kicked its ass.

Nice one Salsa...loved it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Jen's Profile, VS*

http://www.versus.com/cycling/videos/athlete-profile-jens-voigt/


----------

